# Update on DH illness



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Hi,

Well Mayo Clinic has spoken and our doc agrees: My DH has Interstitial Fibrosis Lung Disease Stage 2.

It is incurable and terminal. Very, very few options for treatment from what we have read. So on Monday we go to our lung specialist and we find out the long term prognosis and treatment plan (if any).

At any rate, it does appear that this is a very hard disease to live with and there is not real treatment, just "containment". 

I do have a friend that is a research scientist in lung disease and has discovered several good treatments, I am going to message him and see if he has heard of any new treatments or knows of any clinical trials. Of course DH said nix on a lung transplant and also on any more heavy steroid treatments. He will get by with what he can do with antibiotics and when he can't anymore, he will let go. We are seeing our attorney on Monday, he wants to finish making our wills. 

Sometimes I do wonder if there is someone up there playing chess with my life and now DH and I are in check mate.

Thanks for the kind ear, we are muddling through as usual.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I am sorry the outlook is not good. 

However, you have put a name to it, and if you have a name for it, you can fight it.

Wishing the both of you many GOOD tomorrows.

Mon


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Cindy; So sorry to hear this. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers. 
Chuck


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

sorry for this news....but i know yall aint giving up...look at any simple alternatives since regular pharmakia doesnt have answers for it...good luck my friend !


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sidepasser, so sorry about this news. It's a lot to deal with and process for both of you. Holding you both in prayer.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Saw this in my new threads - sorry- prayers and hugs-


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

So sorry Sidepasser!!! Lucky for your husband that he has YOU by his side - you will be his strength when the going gets rough. Hopefully there are some treatments that will prolong his "good" days...Praying for you!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

So sorry to read this. I hope there is a clinical trial or some new treatment comes out. There are many advances in medicine every single day, so you never know what could happen.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, prayers and hugs for you both


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear this, Cindy. Prayers and love to you both.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm sorry you're both going through this. Your dh is fortunate to have you by his side to lend him your strength. Remember to take care of yourself, too.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I highly recommend Anticancer: A New Way of Life, 4.8 out of 5 stars on Amazon. The author finally lost his battle with cancer in 2011, but he lived many years beyond what the doctors predicted. His book is a book of hope as well as actions that can be taken along with doctor recommended treatment.



> Having been treated twice for a malignant brain tumor, Servan-Schreiber became a leading figure in his engagement for integrative approaches to the prevention and treatment of cancer. He popularized his knowledge through teaching seminars, lectures, books, a blog and audio books. However he died of brain cancer in FÃ©camp on July 24, 2011, after almost 20 years fighting cancer. wikipedia


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I am adding you both to my prayers. Words are inadequate.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Thank you all for your kind words. We are taking things one day at a time. DH has already said that he is going back to work. .he is a type A about work. Supposed to be released for work on 12/15 by the surgeon. I am glad he is thinking about that as he won't be home brooding about his health. We will get through this one day a time!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I just read this, now. I'll add my prayers and encouragement, too!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

So sorry sidepasser. Prayers and hugs sent your way.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Positive energies, prayers, and thoughts sent to you and yours. I hope the sun shine on you and yours shoulders tomorrow and each day there after.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am so very sorry, Cindy.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

What a rotten state of affairs. I know you are more equal to the challenges that lie ahead, but my heart shudders to think what that may entail. You have all my fervent wishes for a path forward as untroubled and gentle as it is possible to be. And hugs to you if it helps.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow! That's a tough pill to swallow...so sorry for the bad news. But at the least...you both have been blessed here! We all have our name on a ticket outa here, and there are blessings to be found in all of living and passing. Things we don't understand at the moment might be recognized later and smiled at. This life ain't nothing, and the best we can do is enjoy it while we're here.

Saying a prayer for all of you, sidepasser! May all good things that All of you enjoy, come to ALL of you, and more!!!


----------



## Clairesranch (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for the news you received. It sounds like you are doing all that is possible to deal with the situation. Those clinical trials are sometimes very successful. One day at a time is all you can do and these will be some very special days for you. Wishing you all the best and will keep you in my prayers.
Claire (new girl on the block)


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this news Sidepasser. Prayers and hugs to both of you.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

As Light Rain wrote, words are inadequate. Take the time you have together as a precious jewel of shining brightness and get working on that research specialist. Medical research is moving so fast these days.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All the best.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Praying for Your Hubby and You Sidepasser.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

So very sorry. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

This is very sad news. I know he has said no to a transplant, but a guy where I worked had one ten years ago. He is still active and healthy. Best wishes, however you choose to proceed. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Words fail me. So sorry.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

So sorry, no words, no words.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Cindy like others I have no words other than my prayers for you and your husband. 

Just remember, your horses have taught you everything you need know to cope. Lean on them when humans aren't enough. 

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Sidepasser, I'm so sorry and if there is anything besides prayers and good thoughts, which are a given, please let me know.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I just don't know what to say! But I'm sorry for the bad news, and I pray you both have many more good days than bad! Hugs and prayers for you both.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So sorry to hear thid. Prayers for him to confound the docs as to how long and how well he lives


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

So sorry to hear there was not more positive news however now that you have a name for it you can explore alternate methods. Modern medicine does not have all the answers. I will be praying for you both.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

So sorry about your DHs Dx. My thoughts and prayers are with you both

Mary


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I am sorry to hear the news is so serious. I hope you don't resign yourselves to only allopathic resources, there are many alternatives to research also. Praying for strength for the road ahead.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

sidepasser said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. We are taking things one day at a time. DH has already said that he is going back to work. .he is a type A about work. Supposed to be released for work on 12/15 by the surgeon. I am glad he is thinking about that as he won't be home brooding about his health. We will get through this one day a time!


(((((Sidepasser))))) I am praying for strength and wisdom for both of you! 

At first, you may find this statement odd... but you may find that the future may very well become some of the richest times of your lives. Most of us never have the opportunity of knowing when or how our final moments will be, and as a result we may not realize or have a full chance to be all that we can be for ourselves and loved ones in the best ways possible. Sometimes, the gravity of something like The Diagnosis can be the catalyst for setting things in motion to become the fullest and most precious days of our lives. 

I will share my story with you.

The final months that I recently spent with my mother (my best friend in the whole world) were condensed to the absolute finest and most meaningful time _we have ever had._ That's saying a lot, because we have always been very, very close! Although she was being eaten alive by pancreatic cancer, emotionally we both connected in ways that we never had before. 

In her final months, every moment was precious and well spent. Although punctuated by agony and grief, every second counted for the things that really mattered. She told me over and over how much these precious moments meant to her. I will carry these beautiful memories with me forever.

Before her cancer diagnosis, the day-to-day doings of life was so...frivolous compared to the incredibly rich tapestry of love that was woven into her last days.

May you and your sweetie also find new depths in your love that will carry you through the days, months and years ahead.


.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I have no words, only tears and prayers. I am so sorry but will pray for a miracle - they happen so I'll pray for one for you.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Cajun Sunshine for sharing your story and to all of you who have responded. 

My DH is 56 years old and I am 55. He had never been married before and we just had our 3rd anniversary in October of this year. I told him that perhaps God sent me because he was going to need someone to help him. My DH is not much on emotions, but I think he is starting to realize that life is not all work and no play, and things that he hasn't paid much attention to before are now becoming real important. 

I think he has talked to his family more in the last three days than in the whole three years I have known him. That is a good thing  even with his vexing "Dr. sister" - lol..

We are going to the doctor this morning and see what he has to say about all of this. I am sure that we will get through it one day at a time and I am thinking of all the things that we need to do before he can't do them. 

Thanks again for your kind thoughts, we really appreciate it!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Prayers from Lesley and me...


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

What HT interests does he have? What does he like to do. Does he post and read HT?

Yes, work is fun but play is better.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

sidepasser said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well Mayo Clinic has spoken and our doc agrees: My DH has Interstitial Fibrosis Lung Disease Stage 2.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about this. Hang in there and let your close friends help when they offer. They will be a comfort.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2014)

Many prayers for both of you.. !!!!!!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thinking of you and your DH. I prayed for you both. So sorry you are both going through this. Hugs.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

My heart breaks for you both. I'm posting you into our prayer group. Hugs


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. We will keep both of you in our .


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Well that sucks.  Give him a hug for me.

Any particular reason he's against a transplant? He's so young and has so many more years he could have ahead of him.


----------

